

Algorithmic Problems Around the Web - paraschopra
http://yury.name/algoweb/

======
paraschopra
Also by the same instructor: A Guide to Web Research
(<http://yury.name/webguide/>)

~~~
psyklic
In fact, the instructor now works at Yahoo! Research!

~~~
paraschopra
Yes, I sort of guessed from the webpage's favico. (Call that for information
contained in different parts of the page). The instructor has, BTW, done
fantastic work in similarity search in web's perspective.

